# Pre medical employment test



## Lena23

I have a question regarding the medical pre employment test. My husband accepted job offer from one company in Abu Dhabi. Today they sent an email asking him to make medical pre employment test without specifying anything. Should the expenses for that done by the company, I mean traveling and the test.

Thanks a lot!


----------

